# I Need these Books!



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 13, 2007)

I have searched for these books for years and never been able to obtain originals or decent copies. The Early English Books examples are poor; the text runs into the gutter. I've tried libraries to see if I can get copies of theirs but they are in similar shape to the EEB copy available and/or too delicate to copy. So, if anyone owns or knows someone who owns the following drop me a note, please. The two books are:

James Durham, _The Great Gain of Contenting Godliness _(1685).
James Durham, _The Great Corruption of Subtile Self _(1686).

If I can obtain these Naphtali Press has a shot at bringing the balance of the works of Durham which remain yet to be republished in modern times, back into print at some point.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I have searched for these books for years and never been able to obtain originals or decent copies. The Early English Books examples are poor; the text runs into the gutter. I've tried libraries to see if I can get copies of theirs but they are in similar shape to the EEB copy available and/or too delicate to copy. So, if anyone owns or knows someone who owns the following drop me a note, please. The two books are:
> 
> James Durham, _The Great Gain of Contenting Godliness _(1685).
> James Durham, _The Great Corruption of Subtile Self _(1686).
> ...



Chris

I recommend contacting John Gowan Books in Enniskillen, Co. Fermanagh, Northern Ireland. He has a lot of antiquarian books, and Joel Beeke - when he is over here - goes there to get stuff for Puritan Reformed Seminary. It would be a good idea to ring John himself, or I could look for you next time I am down there (that won't be until March though, when I go to leave down copies of my forthcoming book).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Daniel; they actually have one of interest but not the first edition; and the price is prohibitive sadly.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Thanks Daniel; they actually have one of interest but not the first edition; and the price is prohibitive sadly.



Yes the prices tend to keep me away from that section of the shop. Next time I'm down I will keep my eyes peeled, John does not have very good eyesight, and may have missed other copies.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm also always on the look out for antique editions of the Westminster Standards by Lumisden & Robertson, so if you come across any give me a holler.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I'm also always on the look out for antique editions of the Westminster Standards by Lumisden & Robertson, so if you come across any give me a holler.



Right I will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris,

Stroud Booksellers is selling a edition of Lumisden & Robertson, 1725 for $350 here. Search for "Confessions of Faith". Its full title is: 

CHURCH OF SCOTLAND. The Confessions of Faith, Catechisms, Directories, Form of Church-Government, Discipline, &c. of Publick Authority in the Church of Scotland: Together with The Acts of Assembly, concerning the Actss of the Assembly, concerning the Doctrine, Worship, Discipline, and Government of the Church of Scotland. As also, A Collection of some principal Acts and Ordinances of the Parliaments of Scotland and England, and of the General Assembly of the Church of Scotland, In Favours of the Covenanted Reformation. Edinburgh, Printed by Thomas Lumisden and John Robertson, and are to be sold by the Booksellers in Edinburgh, Glasgow, Stirling, and Linlithgow. MDCCXXV. [1725] Small but thick octavo.[ Sometime recently rebound in full morocco with raised bands but no title label, new marbled endpapers with modern bookplate of M.S. Carothers on front paste-down endpaper, modern bookplate of Jacobi Bennett Miller, light to medium foxing. Collation: a4, A-Z8, Aa-Mm8. Pagination: (1) title, (1) blank, iii-viii advertisement, ix-xi contents, xii-xv index, (1) errata; (1) title, (1) blank, 3-10 Conf. Faith Geneva; (1) title, (1) contents, 13-40 Conf. Faith 1560 & 67; (1) title, (1) imprimateur, 43-52 Exam. before Communion; (1) title, 54-82 Nat'l Covenant; (1) title, 84-108 Solemn League & Covenant; (1) title, 110-144 Form Church Gov.; (1) title, 146-198 Directory Publick Worship; (1) title, 200-212 Direct. Familypworship; (1) title, 214-274 Conf. of Faith 1647, 49; (1) title, 276-348 Larger Catechism; (1) title, 350-372 Shorter Catechism; (1) title, 374-392 Acknowl. Publick Sins; (1) title, p.394 contents, 395-432 Sum of Saving Knowledge; (1) title, (1) blank, 435-48 Sum First Bk. Disc.; (1) title, 450-80 Second Bk. Disc.; (1) title, 482-500 Directory Church-Government; (1) title, (1) blank, 503-560 Collection of Acts &c. 18TH-SCOTLAND-EDINBURGH-LUMISDEN



NaphtaliPress said:


> I'm also always on the look out for antique editions of the Westminster Standards by Lumisden & Robertson, so if you come across any give me a holler.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Dec 13, 2007)

Another copy of the Lumisden & Robertson version is being sold at Ebay here.




NaphtaliPress said:


> I'm also always on the look out for antique editions of the Westminster Standards by Lumisden & Robertson, so if you come across any give me a holler.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Carlos, I do happen to own that. I also paid a lot less! I do desire a 1728 edition of The Confession of faith, the Larger and Shorter catechisms by Lumisden & Robertson. They are distinctly different works.



CarlosOliveira said:


> Chris,
> 
> Stroud Booksellers is selling a edition of Lumisden & Robertson, 1725 for $350 here. Search for "Confessions of Faith". Its full title is:
> 
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 13, 2007)

CarlosOliveira said:


> Another copy of the Lumisden & Robertson version is being sold at Ebay here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch; that is an awful lot of money for the 1728.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks again Carlos for calling my attention to this; my searches didn't pick this up this AM so it must have just been listed or something didn't get done right. Any way, I made an offer. That buy it now price is in my collecting experience, for the condition, way too high a price. But maybe someone wants it bad enough?


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Dec 13, 2007)

Surely, Chris! 



NaphtaliPress said:


> Thanks again Carlos for calling my attention to this; my searches didn't pick this up this AM so it must have just been listed or something didn't get done right. Any way, I made an offer. That buy it now price is in my collecting experience, for the condition, way too high a price. But maybe someone wants it bad enough?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, I offered less that half what they were asking, but looks like I offered too much; they accepted it without blinking! I hadn't done this type of Ebay purchase before where you can make a best offer. I kinda like it. Having a copy of the 1728 will make some future work easier so I'm glad to have it; or, at least I'll be glad to have it when it arrives, DV.



CarlosOliveira said:


> Surely, Chris!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Dec 14, 2007)

Great news, Chris! Well, now let's try to find out a copy of Durham' books!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 14, 2007)

It's a long shot; but I"m working an angle on that too.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Dec 14, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I have searched for these books for years and never been able to obtain originals or decent copies. The Early English Books examples are poor; the text runs into the gutter. I've tried libraries to see if I can get copies of theirs but they are in similar shape to the EEB copy available and/or too delicate to copy. So, if anyone owns or knows someone who owns the following drop me a note, please. The two books are:
> 
> James Durham, _The Great Gain of Contenting Godliness _(1685).
> James Durham, _The Great Corruption of Subtile Self _(1686).
> ...



Have you tried David Lachman?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 14, 2007)

Not recently. It is not something that comes on the market often; I haven't been able to buy a copy since I first became familiar with David's books lists in 1983.


----------

